# Last Chance - HYSIDE Pre-Season!



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Only 2 days left to get FREE Shipping and the 2014 HYSIDE Model/Color of your choice!

*Flexible custom options* avaialble on the boat you've been looking for!

-Did you know we do custom Urethane applications? Full tubes (U2), full tubes/floor (U3) and more depending on wear!

-We can make your boat with a lace-in floor or even old school nostalgic with rubstrake and gum rubber bottoms too!

-Get credit on less thwarts or no thwarts!

Give us a ring to discuss your dream boat...now's the time! Even if you're wanting a stock boat, keep in mind we don't stock every model in every color!! Best bet is to reserve it now (Only 20% deposit needed) for Spring/Summer 2014 delivery, and get the FREE Shipping!


----------

